# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  ¿Reedición del Bobo?

## Némesis

Bueno, como sabéis, no hace mucho que se ha agotado.
¿Alguien sabe si ya tienen prevista su reedición?

----------


## Mr.Mind

Aun quedan ejemplares en editorial paginas

----------


## Practicante

> Aun quedan ejemplares en editorial paginas



.............uf, creo que no queda na de na

----------


## Mr.Mind

cierto, yo me lo compre en marzo, y hace un par de semanas me meti en la web y aun les quedaba algo, debe de haberse agotado hace nada...

De rediccion no se sabe nada, de todas formas, digo yo que lo reeditaran, es un libro que trae mucho detras, la biblia de todo numismago...

----------


## Ella

paginas en el dia del libro vendia 3X2 y lo que hizo mucha gente fue renovar su biblioteca vendiendo algunos de sus libros usados como el bobo   :Lol:

----------


## rofman

Pues yo ayer mismo lo ví en una tienda de internet.

Era en Argentina pero me daba apuro pedirlo tan lejos. A saber cuanto tarda en llegar.

Además no se si estará en castellano o en sud-americano.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

En inglés es fácil de conseguir y muy barato. Con un nivel medio del idioma y mirar las pocas palabras dificiles que tenga ( que además se repiten) es fácil de seguir.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Es recomendable comprarlo en inglés si se controla un poco?, es que hay mucha diferencia de precio (cuesta unos 16€), aparte de que aquí ya no hay, y seguramente dentro de poco vaya a Londres, así que si merece la pena aprovecho.

----------


## daniganyo

Yo lo tengo en castellano, aunque aun no lo he estudiado (No pienso venderlo!!!), acabo de empezar con él, aunque esté dandole mas fuerte a la cartomagia.

No es para chinchar, pero pienso que, aunque sea mas barato y este disponible, yo no me gastaria el dinero en un libro en ingles, personalmente, preferiria esperar si fuera mi caso

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que si que es recomendable, piensa en la diferencia de precio. Como el Bobo es muy enciclopédico y no se anda por las ramas con un dominio dominio medio del inglés se puede aprovechar plenamente.

Daniganyo, puede que no lo reediten a medio plazo, lo que hace que la versión inglesa sea una buena compra, pero piensa en la cantidad de material didáctico no traducido que hay sobre magia, así alternar idiomas puede no ser una mala opción.

----------


## daniganyo

> Yo creo que si que es recomendable, piensa en la diferencia de precio.


Tan grande es la diferencia de precio?, lo digo en serio, no lo se.




> piensa en la cantidad de material didáctico no traducido que hay sobre magia, así alternar idiomas puede no ser una mala opción.


No te quito razon, pero yo antes de gastarme el dinero en un libro en inglés, prefiero comprarlo en español para poder sacar mas rendimiento... Aunque, y corregidme si me equivoco, los libros en español sobre numismagia se estan agotando..., no?? Lo pregunto porque yo solo tengo el Bobo.

----------


## Rafa505

Pues son 54€ de diferencia.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Rendimiento le vas a sacar el mismo si lo entiendes, otra cosa es una novela o un libro de teoría en el que no te manejes bien con los dobles significados.

Cuesta sobre el 500% más en castellano  :D.

----------


## kalandraka

La verdad es que mucho mas barato si que es, yo me lo estoy planteando seriamente lo unico que me frena un poco es que nunca he comprado en estas paginas extranjeras.

Ademas no se si he visto yo mal pero creo hber observado que hay dos ediciones distintas. Es asi o estoy yo equivocado?y si es asi, la mas actual es solo una reimpresion o vienen mas contenidos?

Gracias

----------


## kalandraka

La verdad es que mucho mas barato si que es, yo me lo estoy planteando seriamente lo unico que me frena un poco es que nunca he comprado en estas paginas extranjeras.

Ademas no se si he visto yo mal pero creo hber observado que hay dos ediciones distintas. Es asi o estoy yo equivocado?y si es asi, la mas actual es solo una reimpresion o vienen mas contenidos?

Gracias

----------


## hawyn yaur

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2170


me equiboco si digo que este es el bobo pero en dvd? creo que lo dijo mariano a unos clientes de TiendaMagia

----------


## Ella

> http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_info.php/cPath/32_44_51/products_id/2170
> 
> 
> me equiboco si digo que este es el bobo pero en dvd? creo que lo dijo mariano a unos clientes de TiendaMagia


eso parece:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=8624

----------


## rofman

Hola he visto que en tienda magica hay 2 libros del BOBO:

este:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2459

y este:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2461

Las diferencias son claras: Precio y tapas (uno duras y otro blandas)

¿¿¿pero...

... el interior es el mismo??
¿¿Son diferentes??
¿¿Es el fántastico y tan laureado BOBO de siempre??


Porque por 10€ quizás me lo compro aunque esté en ingles!!!

----------


## kalandraka

Si que hay diferencias aparte de las tapas.

Si no me equivoco el Moder Coin Magic es el clasico,el de toda la vida, y el New Modern Coin es una edicion revisada y ampliada creo que con siete capitulos mas. 
Eso es lo que te puedo decir asi de memoria en cuanto pueda te cuelgo los indices si no lo hace nadie antes

Saludos

----------


## magomigue

y este esta en ingles??el de diez euros digo


un Saludo

----------


## kalandraka

Los dos son en ingles

----------


## rofman

> Si que hay diferencias aparte de las tapas.
> 
> Si no me equivoco el Moder Coin Magic es el clasico,el de toda la vida, y el New Modern Coin es una edicion revisada y ampliada creo que con siete capitulos mas. 
> Eso es lo que te puedo decir asi de memoria en cuanto pueda te cuelgo los indices si no lo hace nadie antes
> 
> Saludos


Entonces el NEW es todo el clásico que tanto se habla por aquí y además añade cosas nuevas :Confused: 

Pero el formato es diferente?? o sigue todo igual con cosas nuevas al final??

----------


## coins

pero alguien puede decir si aran otra edicion en castellano

----------

